
Offshore Wind Power Is Becoming Incredibly Cheap - Parbey
https://edgylabs.com/2016/11/14/offshore-wind-power-incredibly-cheap
======
rm_-rf_slash
Couldn't the risks of emergency maintenance be mitigated by insurance and
built into the cost to the consumer?

